# My German Shepherd Puppy - Blue and Tan



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Well after yet another traumatic experience with my last puppy, I felt it was time to try one of my favorite breeds. Her name is Mystic. She is a Blue and Tan, long haired shepherd. Her father was a Blue and Tan, long haired boy, and her mother is the rare color, Panda. She is the calmest puppy and a little fluff ball. Her father has a full European lineage with multiple backgrounds in Agility, Schutzhund, and Police K9 Force. Her mother is from American Lines with Show Titles. Mystic takes after her father more. She is 11 weeks old.

There are some normal pictures and pics of her first bath with me.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for looking!


----------



## huntingharley (Apr 25, 2013)

She's gorgeous I've never seen that color on a gsd before. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

AHHH 2 cute! the Blues are so neat, I can't wait to see how she turns out as an adult!


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks! Here is a picture of her father. 










And a picture of the mother.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

She is cute  Her parents look familiar - turns out that I've been seeing pictures of Mystic's brother around. How did you come across the breeder?

Also, welcome back! Sorry to hear the last puppy did not work out. Hope this girl turns out to be what you're looking for!


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Equinox said:


> She is cute  Her parents look familiar - turns out that I've been seeing pictures of Mystic's brother around. How did you come across the breeder?
> 
> Also, welcome back! Sorry to hear the last puppy did not work out. Hope this girl turns out to be what you're looking for!


Yeah, the brother is still up for sale. He has a lot of drive, where Mystic is nice and calm and matches my personality more. I work at a pet store and a woman I had talked to quite frequently mentioned that she shows German Shepherds. At the time I wasn't interested in a pup, but when I was ready I saw her in the store and she mentioned that this pair had just had a litter. So I went to check them out and was very impressed. The owner had the father do the agility course in her yard and she showed me the lineage papers from both lines, which I also have a copy of. I told her my girl would probably just be a house companion, maybe agility, and she said that was fine and that she would be there for me for any questions.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Also, the owner is helping me teach Mystic to stack, just because I've always wanted to. Lol.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh, I was talking about the LC one owned by Isis' owner. His name is Aiko, I think. 

Sounds like a great plan - I've heard the breeder mention how toy driven the sire is. Hopefully she had the hip x-rays available too! I'm glad you found a breeder you liked and got the puppy you wanted...look forward to watching her grow up!



K9companions said:


> Also, the owner is helping me teach Mystic to stack, just because I've always wanted to. Lol.


LOL It took Trent about 2 years to learn to hold a stack. But I'm completely inept, so there's always that!! Mystic looks well on her way, though.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah, I don't think I'm adept either, but oh well. =) I'm also a worry wort already about her ears, wondering if they are going to stand up alright.


----------



## Gogoclips (Apr 27, 2013)

What a cute fluffball!


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

She's so cute! I love her coloring. Will be interesting to watch how she looks when she's all grown up 
Congrats on your new puppy!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Lovely photos. She is cute!.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

Super cute! I'm sure she'll grow into a lovely girl!


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Interesting mom! I never knew shepherds could have white like that.

Just read the panda part- is it an akc dq? or just not common? why do we never see them?


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

She is gorgeous, and I love the color of her eyes! Definitely excited to see her grow up.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Rescued said:


> Interesting mom! I never knew shepherds could have white like that.
> 
> Just read the panda part- is it an akc dq? or just not common? why do we never see them?


The color isn't recognized in the AKC. It's very uncommon and is a recessive gene. It first began when it popped up in a regular litter of black and tans I believe, from then only a few other Panda colors have shown themselves.

Here is some information too.

_The Panda Shepherd Dog is a piebald German Shepherd that has occurred in a single GSD bloodline. It is 35% white, while the remainder of coloring is black and tan. It is a spontaneous mutation and has no White German Shepherds in its ancestry. The parents that produced the black/tan/white female puppy were a purebred black German Shepherd dam and a purebred black and tan German Shepherd sire. The rest of the puppies in the litter were standard looking black and tan German Shepherd pups. The sole black/tan/white puppy also had two blue eyes. In order to protect the image of her breeding program, the founding breeder Ms. Cindy took the piebald puppy to Ohio State University Veterinary Hospital for genetic DNA testing to find out the exact cause of the anomaly. The parents of the pups were confirmed as purebred GSDs with no White GSD or other breeds in their lines. This was a purebred GSD that was born with piebald coloring. The same sire and dam that produced the piebald puppy were bred three more times and all the pups were born with the traditional black and tan coloring. A lot of canine genetic coat color testing was done on the piebald puppy who was named Frankie. When Frankie matured she was bred to a traditional colored black and tan GSD. Out of the four puppies born, three turned out to have black/tan/white coats but lacked the blue eyes, while the fourth puppy was the traditional black and tan coloring. The black/tan/white German Shepherd Dogs were given the name Panda Shepherds._


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

She's certainly a cutie! Hope you'll continue to share photos.

Yesterday we were walking and passed a GSD puppy a few times. She had the most adorable ears - not quite up, but not floppy either. She looked like she needed to be snuggled, but I resisted the urge.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow you learn something new everyday, really interesting about the Panda mutation..... Cute puppy!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Dh had a GSD when he was younger and she used to swim out to 'save" the boys while they were out swimming in their pond... I am told.
My own Timothy is half GSD.... so we have a soft spot for GSD.
Before Roman we wanted a GSD pup too...

What a beauty yours is.... have to say.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Pretty.

You don't hold up GSD tails when you stack them.

The Panda Gene is actually a lethal gene, so the Panda Shepherd will never be able to become a breed.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

thanks  learn something new every day ... I remember how touchy it was for a white paw or a white toe nail  very interesting ...nature culls things out..

Source:​http://colorgenetics.info/canine/white-patterns
Snip: ​The pattern continued to be studied until the causative mutation was located by Mark Neff, Ph.D., a geneticist at UC Davis. The mutation was found on the KIT gene, a gene widely responsible for white patterns, regardless of species; and like many other KIT gene mutations (although not all) the Panda White Pattern is an embryonic lethal when homozygous. This means that pups that are homozygous for the Panda Pattern do not develop in the womb and are reabsorbed very early in the development process. 

It means when 2 panda color GSD are bred 25% of embryos die. The gene is lethal when 2 copies are inherited and for this reason they will also never breed true.


----------



## MimiAzura (Jan 5, 2013)

oh wow! she is gorgeous!!


----------

